# GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD7 AM3+   OR   ASUS Crosshair V Formula AM3+ (mobo)



## essplicit (Jul 8, 2011)

*GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD7 AM3+ (mobo)

OR

ASUS Crosshair V Formula AM3+ (mobo)*

*which is the best of choice.......?* 


Which of the mobo is better?.... i know what i should know about rigs, i know nothing about oc-ing and all them other stuff, i am a crazy gamer and really happy to say i'm learning little by little about tweaking my pc.. thanks youtube...lol... i like to be on top of my game, i dont like to be left behind. well i know these are the best two out of all the new AMD3+ boards, i just cant get my mind around which is the best of choice..... 

( i'm an AMD fan from ever since) i want to build a new rig with the new bulldozer coming out, 1x Amd 6990 + 1x Amd6970 or 3x 6970s either way in the Obsidian 800D full tower case, 360 rad watercool kit, 1100w psu, 2x 4G vegance memory and 2x 1TB HD

i have being reading alot and looking at reviews on the AMD gpus and these two motherboards. so, i found out 2x 6970s are better than 1x 6990 but i'm not sure i want more than two video cards in my rig. i want the best of the best as long as my pocket can handle it. 

so can someone please let me know which is the best of choice.......? thanks in advance...


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm a ROG Whore so V all the way


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm going with the Crosshair V also. Either board would be fine, but UEFI and the ROG features edge it out for me.

Edit: That is going to be a hell of a nice system you're building too.


----------



## erixx (Jul 8, 2011)

7 slots (Gigabyte) versus 6 slots (Asus)...


----------



## essplicit (Jul 8, 2011)

erixx said:


> 7 slots (Gigabyte) versus 6 slots (Asus)...



so you would go with gigabyte?


----------



## Melvis (Jul 8, 2011)

Im a big fan of Gigabyte motherboards, and it has plenty to do what you want it to do, but if you are getting into tweaking your system more and more go with the ASUS board.


----------



## renq (Jul 8, 2011)

erixx said:


> 7 slots (Gigabyte) versus 6 slots (Asus)...



Since he's going/doing CrossFire, it won't matter anyway cause half the slots would be blocked nevertheless


----------



## essplicit (Jul 8, 2011)

lol. true... well i got red fans, red coolant, red lights in the reservoir, red 12inch lights for the tower case and clear sides on PSU with red lights. i was going all out with the colors on the Asus formula V until i saw the Gigabyte board. well as you said "both will do just fine" so i guess i should still go ahead with the plan i had first.. thanks alot to you all...


----------



## Therion_I (Jul 8, 2011)

If you're in the UK you can nab the V at a real bargin price on Dabs at the moment:

http://www.dabs.com/products/asus-c...amd-990fx-sb950-ddr3-atx-rog-series-7JGT.html

£169.99!

Not sure if dabs have made a mistake but I've ordered one before they realise


----------



## essplicit (Jul 8, 2011)

Therion_I said:


> If you're in the UK you can nab the V at a real bargin price on Dabs at the moment:
> 
> http://www.dabs.com/products/asus-c...amd-990fx-sb950-ddr3-atx-rog-series-7JGT.html
> 
> ...



i am in the U.S and its $224 so its about £150. so im getting it a lil cheaper... thanks tho, safe mate.


----------

